
Will Dapps become a thing? Just in case, here's a free course I made - dreamache
https://coursetro.com/courses/20/Developing-Ethereum-Smart-Contracts-for-Beginners
======
dreamache
If you don't want to bother with my site, you can watch the whole thing on my
yt channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU6bvciWgRE&list=PL0lNJEnwfV...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU6bvciWgRE&list=PL0lNJEnwfVVMuX2Ds19Wj_7Mcze3FDJr3)

\- The videos are 1 hour 27 minutes long \- The written version is 8,700 words
\- It's completely free \- You only need to know HTML, CSS & basic JavaScript

------
assafmo
Kust watched it. Very good! I'd maybe explain what the view keyword means (and
why this is needed) and also use truffle develop instead of testrpc.

Also maybe add example with payments management (payable).

